# Roman Strategy PC games.



## Captain B

I do not know if this is the right place to ask but here goes –
Does anyone know a good Roman Strategy PC games.
Sort of battle commander style ?


----------



## WarlikeMenelaos

The best Roman strategy game ever is Rome: Total War....plus once you've played it you can download these amazing modifications online. I'm playing a RTW mod entitled 'Europa Barbarorum' - it's fantastic.


----------



## Captain B

Thanks 
I have just have a look at other reviews of "Roman: Total War" on amazon etc.
It looks very good.
Only game I’ve ever had was Ages of Empires, but found that a bit frustrating when I started to loose a battle !!
But one must learn from our mistakes, then crush them next time !


----------



## Culhwch

I bought a game called _Praetorians_ quite cheaply a few years back, though I didn't play it much. Otherwise the only other one I've played is _Centurion_ which is reall, really old but still was plenty of fun, and probably available to download free somewhere, I'm sure.


----------



## Captain B

_Praetorians 
Well I’ve got another choose now , that looks good as well 
_


----------



## Somni

My brother, who is much more familiar with games than me, loves Total War and normally ends up conquering Europe.  He says the tactics are supposed to be 'realistic' or as much as games get.


----------



## svalbard

Rome Total War is one the best that I have played. There is also a city building game called Caesar that is quite good.


----------



## Captain B

Well it looks like Total War is the favourite.
I’m not really into the build an Empire like Caesar,
More a Conquer & destroy


----------



## sarakoth

If you do get Rome: Total War, don't play the original game. Instead, patch it and get the Europa Barbarorum mod. Althoguh gameplay is the same, it is much more historically accurate.


----------



## Marvolo

WarlikeMenelaos said:


> The best Roman strategy game ever is Rome: Total War....plus once you've played it you can download these amazing modifications online. I'm playing a RTW mod entitled 'Europa Barbarorum' - it's fantastic.


 
I play as the Saxons and right now the Western Roman Empire is crumbling beneath a steady assault to my west and I've conquered the British Isles.

Rome: Total War is the best.


----------



## sarakoth

Marvolo said:


> I play as the Saxons and right now the Western Roman Empire is crumbling beneath a steady assault to my west and I've conquered the British Isles.
> 
> Rome: Total War is the best.


 
Is it just me or are the British Isles not worth the resources. It's very hard to defend because the enemy could land anywhere and there aren't enough settlements to only fortify the outer rim. However, if you conquer, say Germania, you can could build a ring of heavily garrisoned settlements with top notch training facilities around you territory and slowly expand.


----------



## Marvolo

sarakoth said:


> Is it just me or are the British Isles not worth the resources. It's very hard to defend because the enemy could land anywhere and there aren't enough settlements to only fortify the outer rim. However, if you conquer, say Germania, you can could build a ring of heavily garrisoned settlements with top notch training facilities around you territory and slowly expand.


 
The settlements up there are making me mucho profits. Londiminium is producing about 3.3k a turn and the other two add up to about 2.8k with the second island producing about 500. I haven't seen signs of any aggression against the isles since I took them. The Western Roman Empire is collapsing under the weight of my steady assault and from the invading Huns and the Huns/Vandals have inferior forces (I have 5 full time armies now).


----------



## Captain B

Congratulations on changing History, 
You are what Britain needs –A strong Leader.
Are there any on-line versions of this where you are pitted against a person.?


----------



## sarakoth

Captain B said:


> Congratulations on changing History,
> You are what Britain needs –A strong Leader.
> Are there any on-line versions of this where you are pitted against a person.?


 
Yes.

You can have up to 10000 soldiers on one battlefield too.


----------



## Snowdog

Also there is the forerunner to Rome: Total War, Medieval: Total War, which had a mod written for it called Fall Of Rome. A total conversion, so you have a Roman period game using the MTW engine.

Without getting into a 'which Total War game is the best', Rome gives you more eye candy, big 3d units and a 3d campaign map, Medieval gives you bigger/better battles, smaller unit sprites and a 2d campaign map.

There'll be a Europa Barbarorum for M2TW as well eventually.

The Org - Medieval 2 Total War, Rome Total War, Shogun Total War, Medieval Total War


----------



## suupaabaka

Aren't we all forgetting the _Caesar_ games? 

Those were awesome.


----------



## svalbard

There were was a game I used to play years ago that was quite good. In it you fought all the battles of the Roman civil war between Caesar and the Senate from Pharsala to Mundi and Thapsus. There were also earlier battles ie. Sulla against Mithradates and Marius against the Germans. The fun part was that there was no campaign or building up of your troops and resources. You just picked the battle you wanted and fought. It had the advantage of it been a two player game aswell. I think it was called Caesar's Battles.


----------



## Snowdog

Great Battles of Caesar? I remember a Great Battles Of Alexander game, probably in the same series. Quite good fun, if a little one-dimensional. It seemed to be based on a _very_ old PC game called Encyclopedia of War: Ancient Battles which had a great construction set where you could design battles and units, something even the Total War games hasn't achieved.

Now I think about it, there was also Cohort and Cohort II, but I never played those games.

I did play Praetorians, which looked good but played badly, iirc.


----------



## GOLLUM

I used to play with my painted toy soldiers, does that count?...


----------



## Captain B

Where they Roman ?

Or did they just go where you moved them ?
he he


----------



## TdricGmez

Captain B said:


> I do not know if this is the right place to ask but here goes –
> Does anyone know a good Roman Strategy PC games.
> Sort of battle commander style ?


i dont remember this game, and i wish i did, but it was on y8, but if you went on kongregate you could play an extra character, it was like, you start of playing with caesar, or you could play with another character that i dont remember the name of, i dont even know if the characters name is caesar, and you could pick like a side to play on, does anybody remember that?


----------



## Foxbat

I'm not sure what 'commander style' is but I play Alea Jacta Est from Ageod  and Matrix games   

Matrix Games - Alea Jacta Est

It's an operational level game with a system that takes a while to get used to but when you do, it works very well. A few interesting DLCs for it too.


----------

